# Path of the Warrior Extract



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The extract for the very first real Eldar novel, I don't count C.S Goto's for obvious reasons, is out now. After reading this I must say.. im surprised. The Eldar are a bit more... human then I'd expected. They openly joke about sex and violence, as only Eldar could with exceptional vocabulary and act with bonds of warriorhood that rival the Space Marines bonds.

Also a few details have been confirmed. The main character Korlandril is an Eldar of Alaitoc Craftworld, and the story will involve the Aspect Warriors of Alaitoc going to war to save an Exodite world from the Orks. Korlandril is indeed a Striking Scorpion under one Exarch on Alaitoc but there are other Striking Scorpion Exarchs, and their friendly rivalry is quite amusing.

This is a very very nice extract and I heartily look forward to the day I can pre-order my copy of this novel, and even more heartily to the day I receive it and can finish it within a day.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/p/path-of-the-warrior.pdf


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought that this, as linked by Gav Thorpe on his blog, provided a bit more...comprehensible of an insight into the Eldar.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I started to read it, the characters come across well but his writing is still missing something for me.

"It was the first time Korlandril had suited up..." Suited up is such a pedestrian phrase that seems very out of place when speaking of a race as developed as the Eldar.

In the next paragraph, "...as Khaine's call roars around us, calling us to war." The use of the word call twice so close together is just bad writing. Perhaps it might sound better by saying "...as Khaine's call roars around us, *summoning* us to war." A small change I know and yet for me the sentence sounds less stilted.

A couple of paragraphs later, "...unyielding in our calling...". Another rather pedestrian turn of phrase, a failed attempt at being dramatic. These are nitpicks but a book so interspersed with poor flowing prose grates on the nerves and can ruin an otherwise good story.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Interesting. And although im looking forward to this trilogy I will say one thing about Gav Thorpe's Elves/Eldar.

Although I like him as an author and enjoy his novels, his Elves (from the Sundering Series) and his Eldar (seemingly from the extract) feel too human. Most of the time you could easily forget your reading about Elves/Eldar, and just assume your reading about Humans. The only similarity Eldar are suppossed to maintain with Humans is their humanoid appearance, everything else is meant to be so far removed from humanity; their emotions, their thought process, their skills, their senses etc. I find it sometimes very hard to get a feel for this in his novels.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Did anyone else get a 'Starship Troopers' vibe from that extract? I don't think I would have been surprised if they suddenly shouted 'LETS GET INKED TOGETHER'.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Weirdboyz said:


> Did anyone else get a 'Starship Troopers' vibe from that extract? I don't think I would have been surprised if they suddenly shouted 'LETS GET INKED TOGETHER'.


Hey! starship troopers was the best movie ever!....... When I was 13.
What pissed me off was they used blur - song 2 (popular at the time) in the trailers but had crappy music in the movie.


----------

